# Atlas or Bob's?



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I you were going to use a jack plate, choose between Atlas Micro or Bob's Machine? Atlas supposed to be a little lighter, but how reliable long-term?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob’s, you already knew what I was going to say...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Bobs!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've owned both and would choose Bob's. Weight isn't that much of a factor. If you have room for the pump, Bob's is faster and a more reliable long-term option.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Zika said:


> I've owned both and would choose Bob's. Weight isn't that much of a factor. If you have room for the pump, Bob's is faster and a more reliable long-term option.


all day.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Bobs. I had both on my scout and I’d go bobs on my skiff if I were to buy today


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bob's


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I wish Bob's made a small one with a 4" setback


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I have had both as well and would go with a Bob's.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

T Bone said:


> I wish Bob's made a small one with a 4" setback


They do


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I went with the lighter Atlas. Kinda depends on the skiff I think. If light is your goal, Atlas.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

What size engine? I think the Atlas micro is rated for up to a 70 but I have an Atlas and my F70 seems to be pushing the limit of what it can handle. I've had two of the "roller pins" shear off in the last year so I'd go Bob's.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> I went with the lighter Atlas. Kinda depends on the skiff I think. If light is your goal, Atlas.


I got tired of down time due to failed actuators, by the time I finally got a unit that last over the warranty period it would go out and I’d be dropping $389 plus shipping for a replacement. Bob’s is much more solid, faster, quieter and no movement side to side like the Atlas.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They do


Yep. I had an Atlas. If I do a jack plate on this skiff it will be a Bob's. 33 pounds isn't that bad. Atlas claims 23 pounds, but I weighed mine and it was a tad more. Can't remember exactly, but I want to say around 27 pounds. Haven't seen the wiring harness on the Bob's, but I can state that I hated the harness on the Atlas from an OCD standpoint.

https://bobsmachine.com/product/4-setback-standard-series-lightweight-jack-plate-115hp/


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I got tired of down time due to failed actuators, by the time I finally got a unit that last over the warranty period it would go out and I’d be dropping $389 plus shipping for a replacement. Bob’s is much more solid, faster, quieter and no movement side to side like the Atlas.


What were the symptoms on the failed actuator?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Supposedly the Atlas, being made in China, has really crappy wiring that is prone to failure also. Also heard of trouble with the relays on those things. I once had a CMC (predecessor of these assemblies from the way they look) and the seals in the hydraulic cylinder started leaking badly so I couldn't keep oil in it at all. The pipe plug in the top for the oil fill was totally corroded in and could not remove it at all. Basically the whole thing was ate up with corrosion so I got rid of it and replaced with a Bob's. I did not know if the Atlas was actually the old CMC or not, just they look a lot alike.

Thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

commtrd said:


> Supposedly the Atlas, being made in China, has really crappy wiring that is prone to failure also. Also heard of trouble with the relays on those things. I once had a CMC (predecessor of these assemblies from the way they look) and the seals in the hydraulic cylinder started leaking badly so I couldn't keep oil in it at all. The pipe plug in the top for the oil fill was totally corroded in and could not remove it at all. Basically the whole thing was ate up with corrosion so I got rid of it and replaced with a Bob's. I did not know if the Atlas was actually the old CMC or not, just they look a lot alike.
> 
> Thanks for the opinions guys.


I had 2 different boats
2 new Atlas
Both of them burned up relays before a year was up
They sent 2 new wiring harnesses, so good customer service
On my new bay boat, I went Atlas
Slick


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My Atlas Micro is down right now. Have ruled out the relays and breaker. Next step is jumping directly to the battery to confirm I don't have a bad actuator.

But my real gripe is not hearing back from them after sending requests via their website.

Anyone have the TH Marine phone number?

FYI...on my Spear tunnel, the extra weight does make a difference. So I'd prefer to stick with the lighter Atlas.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I had 2 different boats
> 2 new Atlas
> Both of them burned up relays before a year was up
> They sent 2 new wiring harnesses, so good customer service
> ...


Hydro


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

jonterr said:


> Hydro





commtrd said:


> I you were going to use a jack plate, choose between Atlas Micro or Bob's Machine? Atlas supposed to be a little lighter, but how reliable long-term?


Bob’s


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Bobs. Been great since 2006. Would love a lighter one. It’s overbuilt for my application. But it’s hard to complain about something trouble free for so many years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> What were the symptoms on the failed actuator?


First one was bad before I installed it. I tested it and relays clicked but no dice. They sent a new actuator within a week. That one last a few months and stopped working. They sent a new actuator and that one worked a few months and burned up both relays. They replaced both relays and I sold it to a guy on here that wanted to use it on a skiff with a 25hp Yamaha.
I never liked the way the motor moved back and forth when the motor went up and down. From an engineer’s perspective I saw the design flaw the first time I used it. The actuator ram is not centered, it’s about 1/3 of the way to one side of the crossmember and this is a no-no in the engineering world where you have something heavy sliding on tracks. It’s kind of like building a 4 wheeled truck that only has one wheel drive and expecting it to perform well over time.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bob's has been on my boat since "97 all I replaced was a solenoid
mine is a Flats Jack, don't care what it weighs


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Bob's.
Had both.
Just had one bolt shear off my micro.
Bob's pump may die, but it will just stop moving.
When you shear 2 top bolts on the atlas, your motor may go through your hull.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

I installed a Bob’s this week. the one rated for 115hp has a 4” setback. They have a lighter one for a 50hp but I think it’s a 6” setback. 

The harness is just a flat 3 wire cable. Red/green/blue. It’s tinned wire. I was pleased to see that. 
this is my 3rd from Bobs. 4th if you count the used one I have in my garage. 

It came with everything but the bolts and it would have been nice to have butt connectors for the switch. I may have overlooked them. I have hundreds of heatshrink ones, but not everyone does. I’d hate to see someone have issues because they used cheap connectors. 

They are all back ordered(Bobs) 
I found some on eBay for $950ish that we’re in stock. $900 if you can wait.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

crboggs said:


> My Atlas Micro is down right now. Have ruled out the relays and breaker. Next step is jumping directly to the battery to confirm I don't have a bad actuator.
> 
> But my real gripe is not hearing back from them after sending requests via their website.
> 
> ...


Here's the number for TH Marine: (256) 258-7819 
And here's the number for CMC who makes most of the parts: 800-654-3697

I was working with a guy at TH marine when mine went down, and he was quite helpful, but parts still had to be ordered through CMC


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

One more vote for beautiful bobs bby


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Yep. I had an Atlas. If I do a jack plate on this skiff it will be a Bob's. 33 pounds isn't that bad. Atlas claims 23 pounds, but I weighed mine and it was a tad more. Can't remember exactly, but I want to say around 27 pounds. Haven't seen the wiring harness on the Bob's, but I can state that I hated the harness on the Atlas from an OCD standpoint.
> 
> https://bobsmachine.com/product/4-setback-standard-series-lightweight-jack-plate-115hp/


X 2 Hate the harness POS.


----------



## bubba110 (Oct 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They do


I think he is talking about set back not the height it rises. Bobs Mini series jack plates are 5-1/2" setback with 4 or 6" rise. Atlas Micro is a 4" setback and rises 5-1/2".


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

bubba110 said:


> I think he is talking about set back not the height it rises. Bobs Mini series jack plates are 5-1/2" setback with 4 or 6" rise. Atlas Micro is a 4" setback and rises 5-1/2".



Correct, but look at the link I posted. If you have a space to mount a pump inside the boat, that's the one I'd go for. I'm thinking you'd get a 4" setback and arguably a more robust plate.


----------



## bubba110 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Correct, but look at the link I posted. If you have a space to mount a pump inside the boat, that's the one I'd go for. I'm thinking you'd get a 4" setback and arguably a more robust plate.


Ahh I see the difference now. Im guessing Bobs is trying to replace the micro with that Standard Utralight?? I personally like the all in one unit with out the pump in the boat. Makes for a cleaner rigging job as it is only wires coming back into the boat instead of 2 stiff Hydro hose.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

bubba110 said:


> Ahh I see the difference now. Im guessing Bobs is trying to replace the micro with that Standard Utralight?? I personally like the all in one unit with out the pump in the boat. Makes for a cleaner rigging job as it is only wires coming back into the boat instead of 2 stiff Hydro hose.



Yep, each has it's advantages. And at 33 pounds the one I linked would save some weight. Of course that is assuming it is 33 pounds for the plate, pump and the whole nine yards.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bubba110 said:


> Ahh I see the difference now. Im guessing Bobs is trying to replace the micro with that Standard Utralight?? I personally like the all in one unit with out the pump in the boat. Makes for a cleaner rigging job as it is only wires coming back into the boat instead of 2 stiff Hydro hose.


But with the pump inside a dry hatch it will outlast anything exposed to saltwater.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never liked the way the motor moved back and forth when the motor went up and down. From an engineer’s perspective I saw the design flaw the first time I used it. The actuator ram is not centered, it’s about 1/3 of the way to one side of the crossmember and this is a no-no in the engineering world where you have something heavy sliding on tracks. It’s kind of like building a 4 wheeled truck that only has one wheel drive and expecting it to perform well over time.



How hard is it to replace the actuator? Do you have to pull the engine? I'm assuming so. I've never had any issues with mine in the years its been on there, but, I also spray it with LC Wax 3-4 times a year and its being used with a 60.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I am partial to the Bob's with the pump and oil reservoir inside the boat personally. I "think" Bob's is made in USA but as usual could be mistaken. At any rate not too enamored of anything CMC based. At all. 

Chittum is working with a custom builder to make an ultralight and bullet proof jack plate to address the weight issue on these light skiffs with 70 hp and under outboards, my boat may be the first to get one. If not then I will get a Bob's Machine assembly and accept the slight weight penalty. The power pole got nixed as well to save weight on the stern. Bare hull should come in at around 400 with the half-carbon package.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> How hard is it to replace the actuator? Do you have to pull the engine? I'm assuming so. I've never had any issues with mine in the years its been on there, but, I also spray it with LC Wax 3-4 times a year and its being used with a 60.


Not too terribly difficult. Support the motor, disconnect and pull wiring, hammer out roll pin, remove crossmember, reverse.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SSFiero said:


> I installed a Bob’s this week. the one rated for 115hp has a 4” setback. They have a lighter one for a 50hp but I think it’s a 6” setback.
> 
> The harness is just a flat 3 wire cable. Red/green/blue. It’s tinned wire. I was pleased to see that.
> this is my 3rd from Bobs. 4th if you count the used one I have in my garage.
> ...


$900 for a switch, bolts and connectors?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> $900 for a switch, bolts and connectors?


Yes, the Jackplate itself is another $14.99...
I got mine through Boat Owner’s World for $915 shipped


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2019)

For those not wanting to rt hoses through a tube or rigging boot, Bob’s sells bulkhead fittings and shorty hoses also. Only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> $900 for a switch, bolts and connectors?


It was the plate, pump wiring and switch 

no bolts or connectors. Although the connectors may have slipped thru the cracks. I have a bunch of heat shrink adhesive connectors so I didn’t spend anytime looking.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I would vote Bob’s as well, with that said I just got mine in and the plate is 35 pounds (just weighed it). The shipping package and online it states 70 pounds in all and I can assure you. It is every bit. So the pump, hoses, fluid are about 25lbs. It’s a pig no doubt. It better be tough as hell. At least 40 pounds heavier than the atlas.

There is a real market for something reliable that isn’t so damn heavy. It is not a good plate for a super small tech skiff. I think it’s pushing it on the pro.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

What is important I think is the people that have had both. I've read first page and pole seams to go towards Bob. I have only had a Bobs on mine. I needed to replace solenoids on the Bobs and called them. They diagnosed problem and sent (sold) me what I needed. Little down time and knew what I needed is great customer service. I have never had an Atlas. Looks like I never will either.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Had a Bobs since 06. Don’t know what else last that long other than the Etec mounted to it.


----------

